# What is this worth? '41 DX



## Wayne Adam (May 16, 2013)

What is this bike actually worth? The guy first emailed me stating that he wanted
"Best offer over $1,000.00", now it's at $750.00, still way too high.
 I got my '40 DX for $300.00, so no way can this be worth close to what he is asking.
 What do you guys think?.....................Wayne
http://allentown.craigslist.org/bik/3795543904.html


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 16, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> What is this bike actually worth? The guy first emailed me stating that he wanted
> "Best offer over $1,000.00", now it's at $750.00, still way too high.
> I got my '40 DX for $300.00, so no way can this be worth close to what he is asking.
> What do you guys think?.....................Wayne
> http://allentown.craigslist.org/bik/3795543904.html



Im with you Wayne, 300..... Its a DX..... Not an autocycle!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2013)

It looks to be a complete, original bike so if I were really wanting it I may go to about $450 max. I bought my '39 DX with springer a couple of years ago here on the CABE for about $650 I think. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 16, 2013)

This is the second time ive seen 41 bikes with truss rods that don't have the fork braces ...hmmmm


----------



## daved66 (May 16, 2013)

all depends on how badly you like it.  i have paid way tomuch for some bikes, only 
because i had to have it.  yet others i pay way too little for.  so it averages out


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2013)

fatbar said:


> This is the second time ive seen 41 bikes with truss rods that don't have the fork braces ...hmmmm




I didn't even catch that. A better pic of the dropouts may clear some things up too. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 16, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I didn't even catch that. A better pic of the dropouts may clear some things up too. V/r Shawn




It has the prewar drop outs... And after some research, dx didnt have the fork braces.... Learn sumptin new evry day


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2013)

fatbar said:


> It has the prewar drop outs... Schwinn was probably starting to switch over to more the postwar style at this time.. The dx seems to be the test bed so too speak with mods... Bet the serial starts with an I




Per CL  listing serial # is H75246. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 16, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Per CL  listing serial # is H75246. V/r Shawn




Guess I should have read the listing.. Damn pictures distract me


----------



## ohdeebee (May 16, 2013)

fatbar said:


> This is the second time ive seen 41 bikes with truss rods that don't have the fork braces ...hmmmm




I don't think any DX models had the braced fork. Standard fork with trusses seems to be the norm.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 16, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> I don't think any DX models had the braced fork. Standard fork with trusses seems to be the norm.




Now that I think about it, I believe you are right my good sir!


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 16, 2013)

*DX Truss Rods*

Here are some pictures of my 1940 DX...Truss Rods with no fork brace. I thought that is how all DX's were.........Wayne


----------



## Xcelsior (May 19, 2013)

*Stick a fork in it*



fatbar said:


> Now that I think about it, I believe you are right my good sir!




Most dx models came equipped with the standard non truss fork, but there were a few models that came with a truss fork.  The examples that I have and have seen were painted with spears, not stripes.  So yes, dx models although few came with truss forks as well.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 22, 2013)

*I stand corrected*

Original paint, prewar DX with braced truss fork.


----------

